# Wantint To Start My Mac Collection Any Rec. For Nc 42?



## China doll (Feb 23, 2008)

HEY GIRLS...IM STARTING TO GET INTO MAKE UP ALOT MORE I HAVE A FEW BASIC MAC STUFF BUT I NEED SOME HELP....ANY RECCOMENDATIONS IN BLUSHES (ESPECIALLY) LIPSTICKS AND EYE SHADOWS???
THANKS!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

hi im nc43,

blushers that i love are peachykeen, pinch me, dollymix and margin

lipsticks: twig, hug me and russian red.

which colours do you like for eyeshadows?

blues: moons reflection, freshwater and deep truth
purples: satelite dreams and fig1
blacks: carbon and blacktied
plums: hepcat and plum dressing 
greens: sumptious olive, swimming, humid and juxt
browns: woodwinked, bronze and mulch
neautrals: ricepaper and nylon

hope this helps


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 23, 2008)

a great way to start is if you have an outlet close to you look for quads or eye shadow palettes they have great prices too!


----------



## Flammable (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm NC42 in studio fix powder foundation.
Blushes I like are- Gingerly, Sweet as Cocoa, Fleur Power, Ambering Rose, Breezy
Lipsticks- Hot Tahiti, Instinctive, Mousse slimshine, Strawbaby, Rebel, Jubilee
Eyeshadow- pretty much everything works

hope this helps!


----------



## alehoney (Feb 24, 2008)

i'm a NC40-42 

lipsticks- since you are just starting get a nude one to pair with smokey eyes and other bolder eye looks and then a brighter lipstick, nunu's recomendation of russian red is really good! (check out her FOTD when she used russian red). 
for a nude lipstick try bare slimshine it is a little pinky but i think it just looks really nice and glossy. 

blushes- my first blush ever was blushbaby- this gave me a very natural looking flush, peachy blushes also look great on NC42.

eyeshadow- for this you should go on the website or visit a store or counter and just pick colors you like, you can really pull off just about anything.
you should invest in a good eyeshadow base i am going to recommend a paint pot for that. try soft ochre, its a little yellow-brown and it really works for the skin tone
 hth


----------



## China doll (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks so much ...this definitly helps!!....and i think going to the outlet would be a very good idea!! thanks LAGUAYACA 
i like alot of neutral looks since i have no idea how to start with bright fun looking colors just yet


----------



## China doll (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_hi im nc43,

blushers that i love are peachkeen, pinch me, dollymix and margin

lipsticks: twig, hug me and russian red.

which colours do you like for eyeshadows?

blues: moons reflection, freshwater and deep truth
purples: satelite dreams and fig1
blacks: carbon and blacktied
plums: hepcat and plum dressing 
greens: sumptious olive, swimming, humid and juxt
browns: woodwinked, bronze and mulch
neautrals: ricepaper and nylon

hope this helps_

 

YES THIS DEFINITLY HELPS ....cant wait to start buying and trying on some of these reccomendations....
thank you so much


----------



## China doll (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alehoney* 

 
_i'm a NC40-42 

lipsticks- since you are just starting get a nude one to pair with smokey eyes and other bolder eye looks and then a brighter lipstick, nunu's recomendation of russian red is really good! (check out her FOTD when she used russian red). 
for a nude lipstick try bare slimshine it is a little pinky but i think it just looks really nice and glossy. 

blushes- my first blush ever was blushbaby- this gave me a very natural looking flush, peachy blushes also look great on NC42.

eyeshadow- for this you should go on the website or visit a store or counter and just pick colors you like, you can really pull off just about anything.
you should invest in a good eyeshadow base i am going to recommend a paint pot for that. try soft ochre, its a little yellow-brown and it really works for the skin tone
hth_

 


yeah ive been doin a little research lol about using paint pots as bases for eyeshadows i will definitly give this one a shot this weekend  along with some eyeshadows THANKS!!


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *China doll* 

 
_HEY GIRLS...IM STARTING TO GET INTO MAKE UP ALOT MORE I HAVE A FEW BASIC MAC STUFF BUT I NEED SOME HELP....ANY RECCOMENDATIONS IN BLUSHES (ESPECIALLY) LIPSTICKS AND EYE SHADOWS???
THANKS!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm pretty sure people are obviously gonna recommend MAC. However, MAC is pretty pricey especially when you are first creating your make up collection and palettes. Starting in Make Up and perfecting your skill and application technique as well as finding what colors do and don't work for you is such a trial and error process. I say that to say and recommend that you hit your local drugstore. Browse through some magazines and pinpoint some looks you like and want to try and decide on what colors you KNOW look good on you. Then try inexpensive brands, Im talking Loreal(the HIP collection is great), Revlon, Mizani, and maybe some Covergirl. If you can find Jane cosmetics, that may be even better. I have a deep affection for Jane, that's what I started wearing. Depending on what color looks right on you and what color you know you can rock, then head on over to MAC. 

Now in the event that you already know what works for you. In my opinion colors like Humid, Amber Lights, Bronze and Plum Dressing, MAC eyeshadow's look great on all skintones. If I were you, I would invest in a good Eyeshadow base as it will keep your shadow from creasing and keep the color vibrant and last. Picking the right eyeshadow base is crucial in my opinion. Even with the right base, you can make those lil "cheapola" eyeshadows pop. It's all about the base. As for blush, that's tricky because not everyone likes blush. I do recommend Pinch Me, Mocha or Ambering Rose(all by MAC)

Hope that helps. Feel free to hit me up if you need some more suggestions. I am sure I can come up with more.


----------



## China doll (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nooeeyy* 

 
_I'm pretty sure people are obviously gonna recommend MAC. However, MAC is pretty pricey especially when you are first creating your make up collection and palettes. Starting in Make Up and perfecting your skill and application technique as well as finding what colors do and don't work for you is such a trial and error process. I say that to say and recommend that you hit your local drugstore. Browse through some magazines and pinpoint some looks you like and want to try and decide on what colors you KNOW look good on you. Then try inexpensive brands, Im talking Loreal(the HIP collection is great), Revlon, Mizani, and maybe some Covergirl. If you can find Jane cosmetics, that may be even better. I have a deep affection for Jane, that's what I started wearing. Depending on what color looks right on you and what color you know you can rock, then head on over to MAC. 

Now in the event that you already know what works for you. In my opinion colors like Humid, Amber Lights, Bronze and Plum Dressing, MAC eyeshadow's look great on all skintones. If I were you, I would invest in a good Eyeshadow base as it will keep your shadow from creasing and keep the color vibrant and last. Picking the right eyeshadow base is crucial in my opinion. Even with the right base, you can make those lil "cheapola" eyeshadows pop. It's all about the base. As for blush, that's tricky because not everyone likes blush. I do recommend Pinch Me, Mocha or Ambering Rose(all by MAC)

Hope that helps. Feel free to hit me up if you need some more suggestions. I am sure I can come up with more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


thank you so much~!! this is going to help me look more into drugstore brands first before i buy all MAC now...  its true MAC is a lil steep especially wen u buy them in bulks ive heard so much about the jane cosmetics and been wanting to try and the nyx line but i cant seem to find them in the drugstores near me....
the bases im sure ill just try n error at MAC  the blushes i love n starting to collect so far i have only 2 MAC ones n 1 NARS 
your makeup looks great fresh and bold love those bold looks ,your a MA???


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *China doll* 

 
_thank you so much~!! this is going to help me look more into drugstore brands first before i buy all MAC now...  its true MAC is a lil steep especially wen u buy them in bulks ive heard so much about the jane cosmetics and been wanting to try and the nyx line but i cant seem to find them in the drugstores near me....
the bases im sure ill just try n error at MAC  the blushes i love n starting to collect so far i have only 2 MAC ones n 1 NARS 
your makeup looks great fresh and bold love those bold looks ,your a MA???_

 
Im not a MUA ..........yet. I would like to work as a make up artist soon though. I just love love love make up and have just been trying to better my craft by practice practice practice. Make Up is all about trial and error. I find MUA and I look at them in awe because there are some banging make up artist out there. But what I realized is that you have to develop a skill that suits you ya know? Certain looks just dont work for me. Thats why I have a lot of bright colors on my face. Like I cant do fake eyelashes because my eyes are so closed set false eyelashes make my eyes look heavy and closed. So I discovered the individual eyelashes. 

So just play around girl. Have fun with it. If you dont like it, wash it off.

Any more questions feel free to message me or visit my MySapce page


----------

